# I propose a challenge... round 2



## BGeise (Jun 7, 2014)

I would like to see what everyone has for pictures that bend the "rules of photography" but are still good photos. I want to see what people can do when they think outside the box and defy the guidelines. I think this should be interesting to see what you guys think of as outside the box


----------



## EOV (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you have an example to get us started?


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2014)

A lot of the times when you break one rule you are following another. I can't wait to see what people have for this challenge.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 7, 2014)

Care to provide a list of "the rules" first.


----------



## BGeise (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't have an example yet just thought of it on my way to work this morning. Like Mishele says "themes are suggestive think outside the box."


List of rules:
1. Break the rules. Screw thirds, who cares about exposure, composition...what's that!?


----------



## acparsons (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is my attempt:


----------



## limr (Jun 7, 2014)

How about this one? It's totally blown out (it was wicked cold that day and the shutter got sticky) but there's something about it that I still really like. Maybe because the picture looks as cold as it felt:




Blown out trees resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2014)

Sometimes, thinking outside the box means thinking in circles.


----------



## BGeise (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice pics! This is getting good


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2014)

How about no focus...


----------



## BGeise (Jun 7, 2014)

mishele said:


> How about no focus...



Ooh i really like that


----------



## timor (Jun 7, 2014)

BGeise said:


> I would like to see what everyone has for pictures that bend the "rules of photography" but are still good photos. I want to see what people can do when they think outside the box and defy the guidelines. I think this should be interesting to see what you guys think of as outside the box


*Define rules of photography.*
I don't know any...


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 7, 2014)

........


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 8, 2014)

Your suggestion coupled with one of mine


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey look. No rules  



My masterpiece


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 8, 2014)

I screwed this up big time. I was in Ottawa a couple weeks ago to shoot the tulip festival and to party on the Queen's birthday. Tulips were everywhere and beautiful and I got what I needed. I saw this red tulip in a sea of white ones and decided I wanted the red one dead center, something I would normally never do. i guess i wash't thinking clearly and let that white one ruin my composition by covering the stem. It was quite humbling to squander the opportunity with a POS like this.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rambler (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## rambler (Jun 10, 2014)

I stood directly under an arbor covered with mostly blue Xmas lights and spun the camera during a long exposure.


----------



## D7K (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sure this qualifies - no pp filters..


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe my Pigeon Frozen in Time Shot.Taken in the Snow and blown out so there is no detail left to speak of and smack in the center.



IMG_1430 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Lol heres some:

cropped to an unusual size.


unusual colour tones but I've always liked it, also no rules with composition on this one lol


----------



## LoafofDread (Jun 21, 2014)

Thought this was cool. I caught the bird by accident. Made a crappy picture into a not-so-crappy picture.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 11, 2014)

Totally ignored color balance and over exposure with a flash


----------

